# moving to Spain working in gib



## losmapito (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi all,

Planning on moving late september and I've got a few questions:

firstly, i'll be working in gib but living in spain (i think)

probably obvious..but will I have to take my passport EVERY single day to go from spain to gib, there's no ID card or workers permit or anything you can get? Just don't like the idea of having my passport on me every single day!!


Secondly, what do I do about a bank account, as I'll want to be able to withdraw money in gibraltar and spain from cash machines without paying charges - same as paying on card, want to be able to pay on card in both without charges

is there one account that will allow this? or am i going to need two?

lastly, at the moment I have an EE contract, now obviously roaming is hideously expensive even with the '10mb for 12 quid' 'deals'

so i figured I'd go with a simple PAYG sim while there - is there a phone network that I could use in both gibraltar and spain and pay the same call/text charges and be able to use 3G from that network in both gib and spain for no extra charges?

any help greatly appreciated

thanks

mark


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

It's been a while since I was there so things might have changed, but as far as I know....

Passport: I needed mine when I crossed the border. As the UK is a country with no officlal ID card you become heavily dependent on your passport as a means of ID. If you're going to live outside of the UK, get used to being asked for your passport often. It's not a big deal to keep it with you and if you lose it you can get another.

Cash: If you live in Spain you'll need to draw Euros and probably setup direct debits. Get an account with a Spanish bank and use money transfer services to load it up. If you work in Gib do you know if the employer insists on paying you in their Sterling equivalent to a Gib-based bank? If so, that answers your question. If not, taking the opportunity to qualify for a truly off-shore account with a Gib-based bank might be worthwhile anyway, it depends what investments you have and how you manage them. You can get by with Euros in Gib but always with a few ticks off the best rate.

Phone: Best choice depends on whether you will be making calls back to the UK from your mobile. The best deal I have found is the PAYG Orange Mundo SIM - very cheap calls to the UK although Internet bandwidth is a little pricey. I spend most of my time near a WIFI and find the costs of Internet when out and about OK for light use of Whatsapp, browsing, email and occasionally Skype voice calls when someone calls me that way. They do work in Gib.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

You need passport to cross the border, both ways.

I think from what I understand, even though you will be working in Gib, you will be regarded as tax resident in Spain: Your home and family will be here.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes you will need your passport and you will occasionally get searched by the Spanish customs as you leave Gibraltar, as part of their crackdown on tobacco smuggling. That's just the way it is, I'm afraid.

However the good news is that Spanish customs services are being extended and commuters who live near the border will be given a card so they can use the "fast lane" and not have to spend so long queueing.

Spain to give workers fast-track access across Gibraltar border


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> However the good news is that Spanish customs services are being extended and commuters who live near the border will be given a card so they can use the "fast lane" and not have to spend so long queueing.
> 
> Spain to give workers fast-track access across Gibraltar border


I read yesterday that Gib has refused on the grounds that it was discriminatory against non workers


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

larryzx said:


> I read yesterday that Gib has refused on the grounds that it was discriminatory against non workers


Do you have a link?

I don't see how Gib can stop it, given that the Customs buildings are on Spanish territory. Though I suppose the land where the cars queue up is in Gibraltar.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Do you have a link?
> 
> I don't see how Gib can stop it, given that the Customs buildings are on Spanish territory. Though I suppose the land where the cars queue up is in Gibraltar.


Just saying what I read


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Do you have a link?
> 
> I don't see how Gib can stop it, given that the Customs buildings are on Spanish territory. Though I suppose the land where the cars queue up is in Gibraltar.


Found it. Gibraltar "laments" the new measures, but can't actually prevent them.

Gibraltar lamenta que España sólo agilice el paso por la Verja de trabajadores transfronterizos - Noticias Nacional - INFORMATIVOS

From now on workers with the card can go through the red channel, where there are no queues.


----------



## losmapito (Aug 7, 2014)

Horlics said:


> It's been a while since I was there so things might have changed, but as far as I know....
> 
> Passport: I needed mine when I crossed the border. As the UK is a country with no officlal ID card you become heavily dependent on your passport as a means of ID. If you're going to live outside of the UK, get used to being asked for your passport often. It's not a big deal to keep it with you and if you lose it you can get another.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply
I assumed I'd still be getting paid in uk pounds into my uk HSBC account t
Going to have a quick meeting with someone at work soon hopefully be told a bit more about pay etc

If I got paid in euros to a Spanish bank account can I use it in gib without fees?
If I got paid in gib sterling you're saying I should get a Spanish account and load it
Up with transfers from
The gib account ?
My UK card would work in gib and Spain but I'd incur charges everytine
I take cash out or use the card


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Just a thought re your phone. Get an unlocked dual sim phone. Then use whatever providers you like. These days you don't have to choose between them, they work simultaneously. I got my LG E405 for about 100 euros in MediaMarkt, and I am sure there are cheaper models around.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

losmapito said:


> Thanks for your reply
> I assumed I'd still be getting paid in uk pounds into my uk HSBC account t
> Going to have a quick meeting with someone at work soon hopefully be told a bit more about pay etc
> 
> ...


Your UK cash card will be fine in Gib for withdrawing sterling with no charges. I believe most people who work in Gib but live in Spain get their salary paid into a sterling bank account and do transfers as necessary into a Spanish Euro account.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes you will need your passport and you will occasionally get searched by the Spanish customs as you leave Gibraltar, as part of their crackdown on tobacco smuggling. That's just the way it is, I'm afraid.
> 
> However the good news is that Spanish customs services are being extended and commuters who live near the border will be given a card so they can use the "fast lane" and not have to spend so long queueing.
> 
> Spain to give workers fast-track access across Gibraltar border


Absolute joke - discriminatory and almost certainly illegal. Even the mayor of La Linea can see through it. And most of the tobacco smuggling is done by Spanish workers anyway. I supposed we should no longer be surprised at the stupidity of the Spanish government over this issue...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Absolute joke - discriminatory and almost certainly illegal. Even the mayor of La Linea can see through it. *And most of the tobacco smuggling is done by Spanish workers anyway*. I supposed we should no longer be surprised at the stupidity of the Spanish government over this issue...


Do you have evidence for that? From what I've read it is mainly done by Spaniards who _don't _have jobs.

Stupid or not, it should help people like the OP who are considering doing the commute, shouldn't it?


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Stupid or not, it should help people like the OP who are considering doing the commute, shouldn't it?


The news report I read, said it would only apply to Spaniards who are fully registered (whatever that means) to work in Gib


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

losmapito said:


> Thanks for your reply
> I assumed I'd still be getting paid in uk pounds into my uk HSBC account t
> Going to have a quick meeting with someone at work soon hopefully be told a bit more about pay etc
> 
> ...


You will need two accounts, a sterling one for your salary and a Spanish one in euros. Otherwise you'll get clobbered every time you want to pay a bill or withdraw cash. 

Top up the euro account in Spain when the exchange rate is good, using a peer-to-peer service like CurrencyFair or TransferWise; you'll get much better exchange rates than you'd get from the banks.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

larryzx said:


> The news report I read, said it would only apply to Spaniards who are fully registered (whatever that means) to work in Gib


To register, you need to be on the padrón in one of the nearby towns, and have a job in Gibraltar. The list was in the original article I linked to. 

Eligibility specifies "residents", which doesn't mean exclusively Spaniards.

It also applies to Gibraltarians who work in Spain - but there are very few of those.


----------



## losmapito (Aug 7, 2014)

jimenato said:


> Your UK cash card will be fine in Gib for withdrawing sterling with no charges. I believe most people who work in Gib but live in Spain get their salary paid into a sterling bank account and do transfers as necessary into a Spanish Euro account.


didn't realise that, that's perfect then so i just need a spanish account - can anyone recommend one that I could open up and everything before I leave the UK if possible and get the card/paperwork etc sent tio my UK address 

same with sim cards

i see ORANGE-MUNDO-SPANISH-PAYG-INTERNET on amazing

how much data allowance do you get if anyone has one


----------



## losmapito (Aug 7, 2014)

been googling and looking at sims, basically id want a minimum of 1gb 3g on my phone i do use mobile data a lot...


is this hitsmobile any good?

also can anyone tell me if an orange spain sim card will work in my orange (ee) 5s?


----------

